# WHERE TO GET OLD SCHOOL COLLECTION INSURENCE ASSESTMENT



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I was wanting to insure my collection and I am having troubles finding someone who actually knows how valuable these old school units can be for a assesment..
Can anyone help??
Anyone go through this?
thanks guys
john


----------

